# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Billy the Exterminator needs to learn snake I.D.

## SNIKTTIME

Am I the only one who is watching Billy the Exterminator?  The show is hilarious, but he can't I.D. a snake to save his life. The most recent example is the latest show where he called water snakes water moccasins not once but like 4 times and he said they were definitely water moccasins lol. Besides the comedy act that him and his brother put on repeatedly having them escape before they can secure them. The guy wears more armor than Ghost Rider. Still a funny show.

----------


## Rorschach

I catch this show from time to time and I do like it a lot. The thing I really like about Billy is he seems to genuinely care about wildlife.

----------


## dembonez

i never watched it before but i found mike rowe(Dirty jobs working with him)


YouTube - Dirty Jobs - Vexcon - Billy the Exterminator - Part 1 of 2


its really cool!

----------


## JMartin

.... and get a haircut!  :ROFL:

----------


## dembonez

> .... and get a haircut!


what? lol

----------


## j_h_smith

Billy's show would make a good comedy show, but since it's a reality show, it's pretty sad.  It is funny sometimes, but I seem to be laughing at the characters instead of laughing with them.

Jim Smith

----------


## Custom Exotics

Oh yeah, hes terrible.  He found a cornsnake in a womans garden one time and called it a copperhead atleast 4 times before realizing it was a cornsnake.  This particular Corn looked NOTHING like a Copperhead, which made it ten times worth.  Worth watching for comic relief if nothing else.

----------


## joepythons

He is a idiot point blank! His mis-naming snakes is going to get someone hurt  :Mad: .

----------


## Hulihzack

Thanks to this moron, people across the south are going to kill every water snake in sight thinking it's a cottonmouth.  He doesn't care about wildlife... he himself is a danger to it.

----------


## Marc from CT

It's just a matter of time before he gets hurt..Was that the one where they went into a duckhut and his brother was stung by a wasp? Billy looked  so scared trying to bag those snakes..

----------


## Emohooker

Iv watched this show once and i laughed so hard I thought it was fake. they way they where explaining how and where to grab the snake is all wrong, when they put it in the bucket the closed it with there feet like they where scared. I was like calm down its in a plastic bucket. it cant get you.

----------


## SNIKTTIME

> Thanks to this moron, people across the south are going to kill every water snake in sight thinking it's a cottonmouth.  He doesn't care about wildlife... he himself is a danger to it.


LOL I actually wrote an email to the company, by the way they ARE and actual pest control company in LA. That was my exact point was that so many people are scared of snakes and killing them for no reason without needing to think that every snake in the state in venomous.  

As far as the other poster that thought that they were a joke. I think that the real sad joke is that the father on that show is actually president of the Pest Management Association.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Tim Mead

> Thanks to this moron, people across the south are going to kill every water snake in sight thinking it's a cottonmouth.  He doesn't care about wildlife... he himself is a danger to it.


I've seen the commerials for it and that proved enough..The boy needs to go back to school and learn a thing or two.. :Salute:

----------


## Buttons

He is a useless twit! 

On the same episode where he mis-identified a cornsnake they went to a funeral home to get a rattler. If you watch the episode it shows him using 3 different sets of tongs to grab the snake. This shows that it was taped at different time which makes me think a lot of it is just setup acting.

----------


## JEWSKIN

> i never watched it before but i found mike rowe(Dirty jobs working with him)
> 
> 
> YouTube - Dirty Jobs - Vexcon - Billy the Exterminator - Part 1 of 2
> 
> 
> its really cool!




look pre mullet

----------


## Hulihzack

> LOL I actually wrote an email to the company, by the way they ARE and actual pest control company in LA. That was my exact point was that so many people are scared of snakes and killing them for no reason without needing to think that every snake in the state in venomous.  
> 
> As far as the other poster that thought that they were a joke. I think that the real sad joke is that the father on that show is actually president of the Pest Management Association.


I had a few words for him too.

You can contact him at http://www.vexconinc.com/contact/

Or you can contact A&E directly
http://www.aetv.com/global/feedback/...m&NetwCode=AEN

----------


## reptilebrett

chicken snake, really???

----------


## Tim Mead

A&E had a marathon of Billy today and I sat a watched a few episodes.. :ROFL: 
What a bunch of ding dongs, Billy got bit by a speckled king and thought the world was over..A rat snake sent him tumbling, took him 2 hours to get a timber rattler out of a tattoo parlor and 3 to round up a 6 turkeys indoors..
Sad excuse for entertainment and I sent them an e-mail pretty much telling them the same thing.. :Rolleyes2:

----------


## joepythons

> A&E had a marathon of Billy today and I sat a watched a few episodes..
> What a bunch of ding dongs, Billy got bit by a speckled king and thought the world was over..A rat snake sent him tumbling, took him 2 hours to get a timber rattler out of a tattoo parlor and 3 to round up a 6 turkeys indoors..
> Sad excuse for entertainment and I sent them an e-mail pretty much telling them the same thing..


See everyone agrees he is an idiot  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

